# Loader options



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

This winter we will carry around 300 hives into winter. Half are on 4 way pallets. Next year I may want to move the palleted bees to soybeans for the summer. I have a tractor and frontend loader but it is bulky and not manuverable in tight locations. Used hummerbee or Swinger are rare in Southeast. That leaves me with Bobcat type loaders. I have heard the older models are better. What models would y'all recommend. Adding a mast down the road is an option.

Johnny


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

743


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

New Holland makes a nice skid steer tractor. I run an older LX465.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah the ole 743 is a good one. Johnny, I would say pretty much any machine in that 15 to 1700 lb. lift rating range that you can get a good buy on will do just fine even without a "crazy wheel and skid steers are so versatile. I really like the New Hollands. I would just stay away from anything too heavy (2000 lb. + range) as they are a lot of unecessary weight to have to pull around.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ian said:


> New Holland makes a nice skid steer tractor. I run an older LX465.


These are perfect and can be bought at a good price...if you can find one.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Stick with the tractor.
Fabricate yourself a good 3-point rear forks.
You can go places and do things that nothing else will.
Bobcats are great for scraping out the loafing shed I must admit. 
But before you lay down a lot of cash I would look at all of the options.
Besides, your tractor is payed for; right?


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just put an older mast on my 99' 751 Bobcat. Mast is 1000 times better. Pick up totes of syrup easily. After using the arms for two years, the difference is amazing


----------



## TheSweetBeeCo (Oct 18, 2011)

i like my s-175. heavy as hell. tears up everything. the non-mast arms are great for when you get the loader stuck, just spear your forks in the ground and use the hydraulics to push you out.. i can also pull shallows 9 high on a 6 way pallet and never tip it over.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sadler91 said:


> Just put an older mast on my 99' 751 Bobcat. Mast is 1000 times better. Pick up totes of syrup easily. After using the arms for two years, the difference is amazing


Can you dig holes, scrape out yards, push snow, etc. w/ a machine w/ a mast?

I have a 753 which cost me $10,000.00 to buy thru Ingersoll Rand Financing. 1,100 lb lift capacity. Usually enough. No problem loading a semi w/ it. Haul it around on a 10,000lb trailer no problem. Easier to get into and out of than newer heavier models.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

harry why not just drive truck with more than 2 stacks


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

MNbees said:


> harry why not just drive truck with more than 2 stacks


Yeah, why not?
But then what? Are you going to load and unoad that truck by hand?
They have to get unloaded from that truck and moved around with SOMETHING, now don't they?
Is that something going to be your back?
Work hard, AND smart!


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Yeah, why not?
> But then what? Are you going to load and unoad that truck by hand?
> They have to get unloaded from that truck and moved around with SOMETHING, now don't they?
> Is that something going to be your back?
> Work hard, AND smart!


i feel your response makes no sense
some folks may have bees at more locations than their home. so there for the tractor on the highway may not work out.
for beekeeping that thing is just a commodity 
for hobby farming im sure it works great.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Didn't someone haul there tractor loader to FL and back to MD or DC and lost it on 95 on the way back North? I sometimes think about leaving my Bobcat at home and renting one in SC for one day just to unload the semi. I did that one time when the Bobcat broke down. Just doesn't seem to work out economically for me.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> about leaving my Bobcat at home and renting one in SC for one day just to unload the semi. I did that one time when the Bobcat broke down. Just doesn't seem to work out economically for me.



that sounds smart, actually it would make a lot of sense. you could have them drop the tractor off at one of your yards, with trailer, and have them pick it up after your done. Why not?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

MNbees said:


> i feel your response makes no sense
> some folks may have bees at more locations than their home. so there for the tractor on the highway may not work out.
> for beekeeping that thing is just a commodity
> for hobby farming im sure it works great.


I feel that your response makes no sense.
Are you unaware that tractors are hauled from place to place on trailers?
Did you miss the part where Broke-T stated that he owned a tractor?
All he needs is a trailer; right?
If he purchaces a barn -scraper he will still need a trailer to haul it around; right?
I think that in the beekeeping world a barn-scraper is nothing more than a commodity.
Especially when you have 300 hives and already own a tractor.
For those that have poor business sence and need to "look like everyone else" I'm sure a barn-scraper works great.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ian said:


> that sounds smart, actually it would make a lot of sense. you could have them drop the tractor off at one of your yards, with trailer, and have them pick it up after your done. Why not?


I did that one time, many years ago. The Bobcat was dropped off on Friday PM and picked up Sunday AM and I was only charged one day rental. All I needed it for was loading the semi. Three or four hours. Memory says that it was around $200.00.

A cpl years ago I blew a hydraulic line on my machine and had to rent a machine for a day. I got it when I dropped off my machine for repair. Day rate was $300.00 or more, I forget. So I will haul my Bobcat South and North and have it to use when I want and for as long as I want.

Some friends have a machine in NY and one in SC and don't have to haul them w/ their bees.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Didn't someone haul there tractor loader to FL and back to MD or DC and lost it on 95 on the way back North? 

Here's the thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?277444-In-the-Orange-Groves


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Look close at the Moffit type loaders.. I like mine a lot. used units around 5k.


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

gmcharlie said:


> Look close at the Moffit type loaders.. I like mine a lot. used units around 5k.


I use a Donkey Beekeeper truck-mounted loader and it works great. Lifts a full tote of syrup (3k lbs) and no trailer to pull. It's a single purpose machine, so no attachments. That's a trade off to consider. In my case, not having to drag a trailer through FL sand makes it an easy win. It's probably a bit faster to load a semi a with a Hummerbee or Swinger if you run several thousand. For me, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Yes the tractor is paid for but The lowboy I haul it with is the trailer I was planning to move the bees on so it would require another big trailer. A Hummerbee or Swinger could be pulled behind pickup with small trailer.

I have considered a Moffett. The poultry companies around here use them a lot and also the lumber yards. I wonder if the make a small version.

Johnny


----------

